# Now we are RVers, I think???



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all.
Well we finally took the plunge, sold our beloved Hymer 660 and have bought a 1995 Rockwood Regent 30 ft RV. It has the Chevy 6.5 turbo diesel engine that is completely diferent to the Hymers Mercedes lump.... This one can accelerate going uphill......
I drove it home from Kent on Sunday, about 160 miles, and after getting over the feeling that I was piloting an interstellar starship I actually relaxed and started to really enjoy it. I am still finding things on it so it is a really exciting time. I have found that there are air bags on both ends of both axles and I'm trying to decypher the manual to get the correct pressure, when I drove it home it did seem a little bouncy?? There are basement lockers all down both sides and all the stuff that came out of the Hymer is lost in them.
The best bit about the Rockwood is the rear walk-around bed, the matresses are Vi Spring and are the same as the one at home (cost a fortune too...) so we envisage getting a really good nights sleep in this one.
We are going to Billing Aquadrome next weekend for the RV and motorcycle rally, it is very close to us so it will be a good shake down for the MH. If anyone is interested in going please PM us and we can supply info, would love to see some of you there..... It's a Pay At The Gate rally and we promise to put the kettle on for any of you that visit us.
Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi kands we took the plunge about 8 weeks ago, as you say the beds are great, her is a picture of ours, sorry it on its side. we normally manage to keep upright and on 4 wheels. picture was taken in a swiss aire last month. its got a 8.1 GM petrol 9 to the gallon    hoping for gas con. soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice motorhome olley!! Shame about the mpg though....
We have considered a gas conversion, but do not do the mileage to warrant the expense.
Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Beautiful.............................
You will probably spend more on fuel than we paid for the Rockwood though.
I bet you are really proud of that one matey????
Good luck with it and maybe we will see you around someplace.
Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Since we bought it we have covered 2587 miles, fuel has cost £1071.16 but hay you cannot take it with you :lol: :lol: just back from site near Kings Lynn people very friendly, two of them had a look around, makes you feel like a star!!fewer coachbuilts are waving to us though.   we will be at york show maybe see you there.

olley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a lovely RV Kands (Keith),

Would love the space and walk around bed. Bit big for me though as I'm only 5' 2"  bet my feet wouldn't touch the pedals  I probably couldn't aford the petrol! Its nice to dream though  
Have fun and enjoy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations Kands, it's a big change from the Hymer, we bought ours earlier this year and have really enjoyed it. Not long back from a 3 week tour of Eastern France and Germany .. in a word .. awesome .. hope we can meet up some time and share experiences. 


Jim


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Well done Keith! When you've given it a proper look over & shake down, lets see your review on here! 
http://www.motorhomeadvice.com/mhreviews/


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Well done *Kands*. We wish you many years of happy and trouble free RV'ing in your Rockwood. :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, maybe we can organise a get together somewhere, that would be fun. Rita of course you could reach the pedals, the seats move, and there is only two pedals anyway. Regarding fuel costs, I don't think I could afford the petrol so we went for a diesel, haven't done enough miles to know the MPG yet but it used about 8 - 9 gallons coming up from Kent (160 miles), so I think that is pretty reasonable.
I'll let you know how things progress and hopefully we will be able to find the little bits and pieces we want for it.
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

W£ell done K & S as well as Olley :wink: :wink: 

I hope to be joining you soon.

Funny thing is bedwise I always had problems when caravaninng so over the moon with my last island bedded van but now the dogs are the problem as most RVs have good sized bed :lol: 

Cant wait to join you guys :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> Well done Keith! When you've given it a proper look over & shake down, lets see your review on here!
> http://www.motorhomeadvice.com/mhreviews/


This probably means nothing and a very minor computer glich.
But this was not posted by me yesterday.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

No Drummer

It was posted by you exactly one year ago.. :roll: 

those cigars are addling your brain :lol: :lol: 

mike


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Wow! This site really remembers things!

I sure as hell don't ... still not giving up the cigars though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Probably my fault reading through back post


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Happy to have you aboard John RR.... You can see though how it affects ones ability to say sensible things :lol: :lol:
If you have questions (which you obviously will....) just fire away John, there is a wealth of knowledge on this site and some very friendly and helpful people too :lol: 
Hey Drummer, try blowing the cigar smoke away from the screen mate, it'll make reading the date easier :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

